# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Gurbetçi Türkler'İn Büyük Başarısı

## ceydaaa

afdsg,.jpg1980 yılında Almanya'ya giden Taşdirek, 14 yıl Alman Erbacher Kolb'da çalıştıktan sonra şirketi aldı. Nevin Hüseyin de Avustralya'da garajda kurduğu paketlemeyi 4 ülkeye yaydı. Türk işadamlarının yurtdışında sağladığı başarı kıskandırıyor. Çalışmak ya da okumak için gurbetin yolunu düşen Türkler, bugün bir çok ülkede kendi şirketlerini kurarak önemli işlere imza atıyor. İşte yurtdışında başarıyı yakalayan isimlerden bazıları: 

Salih Taşdirek, Nevsehir Endüstri Meslek Lisesi, Motor Bölümü'nü bitirdikten sonra 1980 yılında Almanya'ya, babasının yanına gitti. Babasının gönderdiği kursta Almanca öğrenen Taşdirek ardından meslek lisesini tekrar okudu. Erbacher Kolb GMBH adlı emniyet kilitleri, güvenli giriş sistemleri üreten şirkete giren Taşdirek, 14 yıl bu firmada işçi olarak çalıştı. Taşdirek, 2004 yılında Erbacher Kolb'u satın alarak şirketin patronu oldu. 

*6 şirkete ulaştı*

Avustralya'ya giden Nevin Hüseyin, evinde kurduğu paketleme işiyle sermayesi olmadan iş hayatına atıldı. 1993'te garajda başladığı işini 1999'da Avusturalya'ya yayan Hüseyin, 2001'de ilk, 2008'de ikinci fabrikasını kurdu. Bugün 6 şirketle Yeni Zellanda, Tazmanya, Filipinler ve Tayland'da hizmet verdiğini söyleyen Hüseyin, işini kurarken tek harcamasının 500 dolarlık telefon faturası olduğunu belirtti.

*GM'ye yazılım sattı*

Bir başarı hikayesi de İTÜ Makine Bölümü'nden sonra eğitimini sürdürmek amacıyla 1982 yılında ABD'ye giden Recep Karadayı'dan geldi. Doktora sınavlarına hazırlanırken General Motors'un (GM) araştırma bölümünde çalışmaya başlayan Karadayı, edindiği tecrübeyle yazılım geliştirmek üzere Applied Automation Technologies adlı şirketini kurdu. GM, bu programları lisanslayarak satın alan ilk önemli müşterilerinden biri oldu. GM'nin dışında Ford, Chrysler, Fiat, VW, Magna gibi otomotiv firmaları ve Boeing, Lockheed, Rolls Royce, Bell Helicopter, Generaly Dynamics gibi uçak ve savunma sanayinde faaliyet gösteren şirketlerle de çalıştığını kaydeden Karadayı, geliştirdiği "Robotic Aided Surgery", robot yardımı ile ortopedik ameliyatlarda yeni bir dönem başlattığını söyledi.

*Türkler'le işbirliği yaptı 20 yıl Saddam'ın zindanında yattı*

Türkmen kökenli Irak vatandaşı Eşref Wandawe'in hikayesi oldukça ilginç. İnşaat sektöründe faaliyet gösteren Wandawe Group'un Genel Müdürü Eşref Wandawe'nin babası, 1980 yılında Türkiye ile işbirliği yaptığı ve Türkçe konuştuğu gerekçesiyle idam cezasına çarptırılmış. Daha sonra cezası 20 yıl hapse çevrilmiş. 2000 yılında da Eşref Wandawe aynı suçtan 6 ay boyunca Ebu Garip hapishanesinde işkence görmüş. Wandawe, bugün Irak'ta inşaat sektöründe çalışmalarını sürdürüyor. 2010'u 20 milyon dolarlık ciro ile kapattıklarını kaydeden Wandawe, "Kullandığımız demir, çelik, çimento ve ahşap gibi malzemelerin yüzde 80'ini Türkiye'den satın alıyoruz" dedi. Irak'ın güvenli bir ülke olduğunu kaydeden Wandawe, Türk işadamlarını yatırıma çağırdı. Wandawe, "Devlet Kerbela'da 5 yıldızlı oteller için ücretsiz arazi veriyor. Bu otellerin 20 yıllık işletme hakkını da size veriyor" diye konuştu.

*Dr. Öz Türk diasporası yönetiminde*

Dünya Türk Girişimciler Kurultayı sonrasında yapılan seçimde, Dünya Türk İş Konseyi'nin (DTİK) yeni yönetimi belirlendi. Başkanlığını TOBB Rifat Hisarcıklıoğlu'nun yürüttüğü Yönetim Kurulu'nda Rona Yırcalı, Coca Cola Başkanı Muhtar Kent, Koç Holding Şeref Başkanı Rahmi Koç, Sabancı Holding Başkanı Güler Sabancı ve Çalık Holding Ahmet Çalık görevlerine devam ederken, Ziraat Bankası eski Genel Müdürü Can Akın Çağlar'ın yerine şu anda bu görevi yürütmekte olan Hüseyin Aydın Yönetim Kuruluna katıldı.

Başkanlığını Muhtar Kent'in yaptığı DTİK Yüksek ıstişare Kurulu'na (YİK) da birçok yeni isim katıldı. Dünyaca ünlü doktor Mehmet Öz, bunların arasında yer alıyor. Finans alanında faaliyet gösteren Western Union CEO'su Hikmet Ersek, Turkcell Genel Müdürü Süreyya Ciliv, Borajet Başkanı Yalçın Ayaslı ve Microsoft'tan Çağlayan Arkan da YİK'in yeni döneminde görev yapacaklar arasında bulunuyor.

HABER: Zeynep CEYLAN/BUGÜN GAZETESİ

----------

